# black eyed brindles



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

for those who had only seen pink eyed and were curious.I'm afraid the red mice I have are touched with madness and were very hard to photograph,mad as hatters


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They are such a rich color. I really like them.

Are they Ay? I know very little about Mo^br...


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awwwwww - so cute. I can't get mine to stay still long enough to take a photo (but I am c**p at photography).


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

> Are they Ay? I know very little about Mo^br...


I'm afraid I am a genetic dumbo and am clueless about their genetic make up :? All I can tall you is that they are never out crossed and throw red and cinnamon in the same litter.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That tells me enough, that they are probably red-based, then. 

I'm getting a girl next month who is black-based. I'm hoping she breeds ok. I've never bred x-linked brindles but I've heard of others having difficulties with them. Yours are so pretty!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't had any trouble breeding red brindles.I used to have all champagne and silvers which to my eyes were very beautiful.The combination of brindle and large 
pale selfs proved to be difficult though and I've only got two left after battling on for a few years.The pale brindles often produced only one litter or litters with very few brindles.The reds manage 3 litters quite often so numbers at worst remain static and every now and again I have a brindle baby boom from them.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

they are lovely. does the brindle always come out nice and even on them or can it show in just patches ( sorry if that sounds dumb but i dont have to much knowledge on these)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are brindled all over.Some colours,especially dark ones don't show the brindling very well and can be disappointing.Black ,blue and dark chocs are not very striking in general.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sarah yours will be Ay, that's just the name for dominant yellow i.e. our reds and fawns. In the US they also have recessive yellow (e).

I like the red brindles, as I do the fawns. I think they are one of the most striking colours in brindles. Agouti, black, blue and chocolate are pretty poor as Sarah says because as they age the brindling disappears until they look like a poor example of their colour.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

What do argente brindles look like?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I like argente brindles, they look good with the white markings. However I haven't had any the 'right' colour because the argentes I got from another breeder just would not produce. I have got argente brindles that are a bit pale, and they are attractive despite this.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Wow - those are a stunning colour!


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Their so beautiful. Teir coloring is magnificant


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

> What do argente brindles look like?


I've got a young one at the moment as well as some fawns.Camera batteries are dead but as soon as I get some I'll post a picture.They don't appeal to me.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

pink eyed brindles,including an Argente.The argente is near the front fawn with its eyes half closed.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're gorgeous!

What is the dark-eyed one?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

its part of my efforts to resurrect the pearls.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Such a lovely bunch but I actually like the grey with black eyes the best, what colour is that? Silver grey?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

its been bred from silver greys but the colour is a bit light.S.greys aren't popular which surprises me ,they always have lovely black beady eyes and are rather pretty.Moult marks hold them back from being winners though so I suppose thats the reason.I have quite a few in a range of shades.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What I want to know is how you get the brindling on the lighter background. Your brindles are unlike any I have seen heretofore.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That's what all x-linked brindles look like. Here's one of mine...


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

moustress said:


> What I want to know is how you get the brindling on the lighter background. Your brindles are unlike any I have seen heretofore.


Cait is right.

The reason you haven't seen mice like these is because you've seen American brindles (Avy/*). These are sex-linked (Mobr/mobr), also known as x-linked or xbrindles in the US. Not many people have them, and the ones who do are show breeders only. As far as I know none have ever been released to pet breeders. I am getting one next month and even though she's a poor example, I'm so excited!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

some more brindles for you enjoyment, an argente one...










and a fawn one (pregs in this)









this one we think might be sable-ish... it's certainly not normal coloured?









another two fawns...


















and a fawn one when she was a baby









Sarah, it's very odd seeing them with dark eyes!! But they are beautiful

Vi x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love them all!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

>


Violet, where do you live? And can I have this mouse??????? Or one very much like it! 

Willow xx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

That one is the lovely Amberly, and she's all mine 

every single one of my brindles needs to go in for breeding. I think I'll get a bit of cash out and go buy some new boxes ready lol!

Vi x


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Those brindles are beautiful do you breed or have any for sale? have been trying to find brindle mice for sale for ages but just can find any breeders.

Rachel


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They are an all or nothing variety.I don't know about Violet but I've had a good run of them lately and mousebreeder has been in the nothing boat, so my spares will be moving to her mousery to boost numbers.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've not had many born Sarah, Just 3 as yet. I've just put 3 does in with a buck though, and have another 3 to put in soon too.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Those brindles are so pritty if any one ever has any spare i would love to have some


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I love brindles! You are so lucky to hsve some!


----------

